# Potholders and Hot Pads



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Does anyone ever line knit or crocheted potholders or hot pads to make them more heat resistant? If yes, what do you use?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

jdwilhelm said:


> Does anyone ever line knit or crochet holder or hot pads to make them more heat resistant? If yes, what do you use?


I'm using wool and felting it. No extra liner needed. They've turned into some of my favorite hot pads, lately.
Also have two extra thick crocheted patterns that don't need lined. 
My aunt showed me how to make these when I was younger. 
I've been making these for years but these gals were thoughtful enough to type them up. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-best-crocheted-potholder

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-folded-potholder


----------



## marciechow (Mar 19, 2014)

sandwich a piece of ironing board cover in between them. 
cut ironing board cover to fit, fold it so the padding side is padding to padding. heat resistant is on the out side, sandwich between your knit or crocheted potholders sew up. hope this makes since.

used to make them a long time ago.


----------



## felix (Jul 13, 2011)

i have some my mother made 30 years ago...using the ironing board pad in between layers as MARCIECHOW just suggested really works....


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Good solutions, for sure. Always wondered about that myself. Thanks for the post. It's nice to know that we do think about the odd stuff and not alone in that.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

At most fabric stores we can purchase a pot holder lining, it is felted (likely unknown fibers) and a silver coating on both sides.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I bought insul bright at Ben Franklin. It is made specifically to be used in hot pads and potholders.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

I've never lined mine the one's I use to take hold of cooking saucepan handles.

But I use a very tight stitch ie the wrong size knitting needle for the type of yarn. Therefore I get a very tight weave.

For crochet I do the same and some thing I use single crochet with a much smaller hook than the yarn dictates.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

I only use acrylic yarn and mine are fine have I use them daily and some are a couple of years old.

I just never allow them to touch a flame.


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

I only use thick cotton or wool and never acrylic. It has too low a melting point and doesn't insulate well.

I often knit two squares in stockinette, then crochet them together around the edges with single crochet. You could also whip-stitch them together. If you use worsted weight cotton, the double layer will be plenty thick without adding any insulation.

If you use fingering or dk weight yarn and want a bit more protection, make 2 squares, cut a piece of Insulbright heat resistant batting slightly smaller than the pot holder and place it between your squares. Sc or slip stitch the knit edges together. You can get Insulbright at most fabric and quilting stores and online. Here's more info about it:

http://www.warmcompany.com/ibpage.html


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I've done some double knits because I was working on the technique and it turns out they're very nice potholders (& could easily be stuffed or have that ironing board fabric placed between the layers). Also did the "magic" potholder linked in this thread by glacy1, but I knit it instead of crocheting. Another handy one.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

These three that I listed are my favorite ones. I'm working on one now in pink wool using the "10 stitch" pattern. I will felt it when done and it should be awesome!


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks, did not know you could buy the insulation material.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Recently made a double knit potholder for a gift and bought some insulation batting to put in between the two layers of the knitted potholder. Just need to insert the batting (cut to size) and do a 3-needle bindoff. Bought this new insulation batting called Insul-Fleece at Joann's (w/coupon) so don't remember how much I paid. You get a good amount for the price, so I thought it was reasonable. Here's the link so you can check it out. The online price is usually higher than the in-store price.

http://www.joann.com/insul-fleece-metalized-mylar-insulated-interfacing/10973568.html#q=insulation&start=2

laceluvr


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

I make the folded crochet potholders with cotton yarn and they're thick enough to not need a lining. You can also use all your little scraps to make these. Simply tie them together to make a magic ball and start crocheting. The knots all fall inside the fold and can't be seen. I love making these and it's fun to see how they each turn out when using your odds and ends.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-folded-potholder


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Acrylic yarn is not going to melt or burn just because you use it for a hot item.

The only way it will melt/burn if you expose it to a flame just like wool or cotton.

It you want something that is flame resistant you'll need to buy a yarn that has a flame retardant sprayed onto it.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

I sc 2 squares, or whatever shape I want, using Sugar N Cream cotton yarn. I crochet the two together with different edgings and these double potholders are great. I never thought it was necessary but if you wanted to you could also insert some insulated fabric between. You can change colors and have a wide selection of patterns and change their appearance so many different ways. They're fast, easy, attractive, and fun.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

I sc 2 squares, or whatever shape I want, using Sugar N Cream cotton yarn. I crochet the two together with different edgings and these double potholders are great. I never thought it was necessary but if you wanted to you could also insert some insulated fabric between. You can change colors and have a wide selection of patterns and change their appearance so many different ways. They're fast, easy, attractive, and fun.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

There is a product called thinsilate that you can purchase at stores that sell fabric. It is made for lining such things and is heat resistant but not to thick. You would have to make two pot holders and sandwich this between them then sew together or crochet around the edges or something like that. Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I have some acrylic potholders that my sister gave me years ago. I accidently left one on a burner and then turned the wrong burner on. It did not burn or melt. There is just a circle of brown where it sat on the burner. They are my favorite potholder and I never burn myself when using them. They are double but not double knit. I would like to try that someday.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I only use the diagonal chrochet pattern that meets in the middle because it is double so no need for anything else.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Clever lady!


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

Joann's fabric has special material for just that and it is very affordabel :thumbup:


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern links and insulation info. Always a lot of good info available here


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have made many pot holders I use them every day. ( In fact I need to make new ones thanks for reminding me) I just double up the cotton yarn and use smaller needles I knit very loose so I go down in needle size.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

laceluvr said:


> Recently made a double knit potholder for a gift and bought some insulation batting to put in between the two layers of the knitted potholder. Just need to insert the batting (cut to size) and do a 3-needle bindoff. Bought this new insulation batting called Insul-Fleece at Joann's (w/coupon) so don't remember how much I paid. You get a good amount for the price, so I thought it was reasonable. Here's the link so you can check it out. The online price is usually higher than the in-store price.
> 
> http://www.joann.com/insul-fleece-metalized-mylar-insulated-interfacing/10973568.html#q=insulation&start=2
> 
> laceluvr


 :thumbup:

And it's on sale right now!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Aisles said:


> I only use acrylic yarn and mine are fine have I use them daily and some are a couple of years old.
> I just never allow them to touch a flame.


Me too and some of mine are at least 10 years old.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

I have used the basic cotton for dishcloths and knit in garter stitch. This makes a dense fabric and has worked well well for me.


jdwilhelm said:


> Does anyone ever line knit or crocheted potholders or hot pads to make them more heat resistant? If yes, what do you use?


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

My favorite potholder is one I knit of cotton (like dishcloth cotton); two thicknesses of seed stitch crocheted together around the edges and tacked together with a running stitch from corner to corner. I keep thinking I need to make more of them.


----------



## Ryssamac (Jul 4, 2014)

That is a brilliant suggestion!!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I used 100% cotton yarn weight 4, one-hour knit potholder 
Lion Brand pattern 15 years ago, and it finally gave up the ghost a week ago. They have (had?) a crocheted version as well. These babies are impervious to heat.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I knit potholders using Sugar and Cream cotton yarn and they work just fine. I've used them to take casseroles out of the oven, lift hot pots off the stove and never had a problem.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a few patterns where I use heat resistant batting, then take some fabric, put it over the batting (the little strand of yarn can be used as your loop) & stitch down the fabric. I just make sure the thread is the same color as the yarn.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> I'm using wool and felting it. No extra liner needed. They've turned into some of my favorite hot pads, lately.
> Also have two extra thick crocheted patterns that don't need lined.
> My aunt showed me how to make these when I was younger.
> I've been making these for years but these gals were thoughtful enough to type them up.
> ...


the crochet folded potholder has been around for years & years. it is nice and thick and doesn't need any lining. it is another perfect pattern going to the Drs. only need to know sc, i use P&C or S&C yarn . ch 35-40 to start, it makes a nice size pot holder or hot mat, and uses 1 skein. if you want to make bigger add chs by 5. I use either a G or H hook. you can even make a BIG GIANT FLOOR PILLOW. you chain as many as you want the pillow to be from corner to corner. it is a fantastic pattern!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> Me too and some of mine are at least 10 years old.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


my mother made me the folded up one over 40 yrs ago with acrylic. matter of fact it was with Sayelle yarn. i still have that [email protected]#$%^&*()_+ pot holder and it won't die. I looks like WW3 but it serves its purpose very much. i give it another 5-10 yrs. :thumbup:  :-D  :roll: :XD:


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks, all answers are great and helpful...especially the links.


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

I've made the foldover crocheted potholder. I've added cut-to-fit denim from old jeans. Also flannel from not worth repairing jammies.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

fairfaxgirl said:


> I make the folded crochet potholders with cotton yarn and they're thick enough to not need a lining. You can also use all your little scraps to make these. Simply tie them together to make a magic ball and start crocheting. The knots all fall inside the fold and can't be seen. I love making these and it's fun to see how they each turn out when using your odds and ends.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-folded-potholder


I just love this potholder. Never liked crochet pot holders before. Now, this is all I make and needs no lining. I have taken things out of a 500 degree oven with them. I used cotton yarn for all of them. Highly recommended, quick and easy to make and washes easily.


----------



## guiding light (Jun 1, 2013)

I only use cotton for potholder and hot pads. I hold 2 strands of yarn together when knitting them.Viola'! no sewing or crocheting needed unless U just want a decorative edge.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I've done some double knits because I was working on the technique and it turns out they're very nice potholders (& could easily be stuffed or have that ironing board fabric placed between the layers). Also did the "magic" potholder linked in this thread by glacy1, but I knit it instead of crocheting. Another handy one.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

something new for me to try. Question: When u place this insulbright or fleece inside how do u keep it from shifting?


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry, I disagree. At one time I had a very thick hot pad. When I set a hot pan on it the acrylic melted. After using it more carefully for many years, I retired it and have made myself cotton ones. I kept the acrylic with the hopes that some day I would find a pattern to replace it as I liked the way it looked.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

4grammy4 said:


> Sorry, I disagree. At one time I had a very thick hot pad. When I set a hot pan on it the acrylic melted. After using it more carefully for many years, I retired it and have made myself cotton ones. I kept the acrylic with the hopes that some day I would find a pattern to replace it as I liked the way it looked.


If you can take a picture of the acrylic one, I'll bet someone on KP could reverse engineer a pattern for you, or could use Google image search to actually find the pattern if it exists out there.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

I too bought the insulating material from Joanne's. However, when I sat down to sew two layers in a gift potholder,(I don't always hold a potholder in the same way) I realized and read that cotton batting should be between those two layers. It is needed to absorb moisture that could form on the insul. So I was off to Joanne's for some batting. (It is similar to ironing pad material that some have mentioned here.)


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

In this instance, I use Lion Brand Cotton Yarn.


----------



## NancyMc46 (Dec 9, 2011)

Do not use acrylic yarn for potholders or hot pads. Had one melt to cookie sheet when removing it from oven. Cotton or wool both work well.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Some great ideas, I never would have thought about lining the pot holder.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

for pot holders I just knit a backing on the potholder and that is usually thick enough. I use cotton yarn.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

I would really like to have the knitted version of this potholder. Can you tell me where to find it? Thanks.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

I use two strands of the Sugar and Cream cotton and knit them together. This makes it thicker and heat resistant.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

gin-red said:


> I would really like to have the knitted version of this potholder. Can you tell me where to find it? Thanks.


Knitted version of WHICH pot holder?


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

The Magic Square or it is also called the folded potholder. I have only seen the crochet version and I am interested in the knitted one if there is one.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I've never seen a knitted version similar to the crocheted one.

The problem you're usually going to have with knitting a pot holder is that it's not thick enough.

You might try taking a look at this one. It is knitted, folded over, then sewn together.

http://knitting.about.com/od/homepatterns/p/slip-stitch-pot-holder.htm

I don't believe these are quite as thick, but you can work one up and see what you think:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/potholders-for-beginners


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

The pattern I was referring to earlier, you can go to www.knitbug.com.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

janenedrow53 said:


> The pattern I was referring to earlier, you can go to www.knitbug.com.


http://www.knitbug.com

Could you post a more direct link, please? I'm unable to find a pot holder on that site, so it's hard to understand what you're referring to.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

If you go to knitbug.com-google sites you should be able to see the pattern I was referring to.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-270579-1.html

Knitted pot holder


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-270579-1.html
> 
> Knitted pot holder


Something amiss there. That link isn't about a knitted pot holder.

The title is "Help with finding an Irish pattern for a hat" and doesn't mention pot holders.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

gin-red said:


> The Magic Square or it is also called the folded potholder. I have only seen the crochet version and I am interested in the knitted one if there is one.


I knit a folded "magic" potholder, but there was no pattern. I just used the general directions from the crocheted version and made it up. Two of my Ravelry projects have notes, but bear in mind that my notes are usually so I'll remember what I did if I want to re-knit the item, and they probably make way more sense to me than anyone else.

The project pages:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jvallas/origami-hot-pad May 2010
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jvallas/origami-knitted-potholder May 2014

And here's the Basic instruction distilled as much as I could:
I used Lily cotton & #7 needle, caston of 51 gave me only a 5-1/2" square at the end. I'd advise making it bigger.

Provisionally caston & join to knit in the round (I used a Judy Becker's Magic Caston.)

Knit whatever stitch you like, remembering it will end up diagonally rather than the way you see it as you knit.

Now and then, fold two opposite corners down to see if it meets in the middle (harder with the knit version, because the needles go across the corners).

When it does almost meet (leaving just enough space for grafting together), you need to rearrange the needles and knit to the end so you can graft. Alternatively, you could seam it together.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

https://sites.google.com/site/knitbug/knitbug

Let's see if this works, this is the knitted potholder from Knitbug.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.knitbug.com/

click on patterns then 
Scroll down until you will find the knitted potholder, 
Am I having my problems trying to post this. Good Luck


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

grandmann said:


> http://www.knitbug.com/
> 
> click on patterns then
> Scroll down until you will find the knitted potholder,
> Am I having my problems trying to post this. Good Luck


 http://sites.google.com/site/knitbug/knitbug
Those are really nice gift-worthy hotpads/potholders.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Jvallas, it wasn't a knit or crochet. The yarn was tied with a string like material. I thought it could have been made on a sort of loom. In any case I tossed it out a while back. 

But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

I just printed this pattern when I clicked on it. I keep these Patterns with my knitting supplies. They make great gifts for any occasion. (I just made a set & gave them to my niece & her husband for a wedding gift).


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have buried here somewhere a pattern for this style potholder. I made 2. The first I seamed one side with a whip stitch and the other a 3 needle bind off. The second, I started with a provisional cast on in order to use a 3 needle bind off on each of the two sides. Much neater. the third square is a hot pad made with 3 strands held together.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I knit a folded "magic" potholder, but there was no pattern. I just used the general directions from the crocheted version and made it up. Two of my Ravelry projects have notes, but bear in mind that my notes are usually so I'll remember what I did if I want to re-knit the item, and they probably make way more sense to me than anyone else.
> 
> The project pages:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I am going to give it a try! You are super!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

gin-red said:


> Thank you so much! I am going to give it a try! You are super!


You're welcome. Hope it's enough info!


----------

